
A Charge of Bots – The Tech World as We Know It Is About to Be Rewritten - shalinmangar
https://medium.com/@plibin/a-charge-of-bots-9ee33bb3b868
======
bryanrasmussen
Man, that begin homepage - the white on yellow background. Do bots mean that
we won't have to worry about accessibility any more. I could actually read the
page, but I felt like I was being assaulted in making the effort.

